
The three habits of highly irritating management gurus - davidw
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14698784
======
davidw
This is marginally relevant to HN, but I went ahead and posted it since it
takes aim at some of the "advice" floating around out there with a cynical
look at it.

~~~
duncanj
On the contrary, it is very relevant, as many of the links that rise on HN are
similar to management/self-help guru type things.

